# Spouse Skill Assessment by Engineers Australia



## royalsam (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Mark,
I have a question regarding spouse skill assessment by Engineers Australia. Is it mandatory that marriage date should be before the positive skill assessment date of spouse to claim the bonus 5 points in EOI? 

Thanks & Regards


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

no ABSOLUTELY NOT. It can be before or after. Does not matter.


----------



## royalsam (Jan 1, 2016)

thanks


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dear ozpunjabi

am planning to apply for EA assessment through CDR route. Before applying i have a query that for getting 5 points of DIBP (partner skills) , either i have to apply for MSA or MSA+RSE.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

justinponnachan35 said:


> Dear ozpunjabi
> 
> am planning to apply for EA assessment through CDR route. Before applying i have a query that for getting 5 points of DIBP (partner skills) , either i have to apply for MSA or MSA+RSE.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Justin, I am in same confusion. Have you got your question answered please let me know


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Justin, I am in same confusion. Have you got your question answered please let me know


what is your query ??


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> what is your query ??


Hi Sultan,

I am trying to claim 5 points for spouse, below is her criteria

She did her engineering in Electrical and Electronics Engineering, but she is working as Software engineer. if I go through EA assessment(CDR pathway). 
Is it sufficient for me to get only her education assessed. because I could see two assessment 
1. Education
2. Education + Work experience

Since my wife has no relevant work experience. Please guide which would be sufficient to claim 5 points for my wife.

She is 24 years old and has got 6+ in all 4 modules of IELTS as well.

Thanks,
Eliyas


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I am trying to claim 5 points for spouse, below is her criteria
> 
> ...


1. how many years of work experience she has in IT field ??

2. if you do skill assessment via EA then do only for education, the competency demonstration reports (CDRs) should be based on the learnings/trainings/internship during education period.

if you get a positive assessment then it can be used for claiming spouse points along with competent english proof


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. how many years of work experience she has in IT field ??
> 
> 2. if you do skill assessment via EA then do only for education, the competency demonstration reports (CDRs) should be based on the learnings/trainings/internship during education period.
> 
> if you get a positive assessment then it can be used for claiming spouse points along with competent english proof


Thank you Sultan 

She has close to 2 years now in IT

Is it ok I can do only for her education. because in DIBP it says to claim 5 points for spouse
'Spouse must be assessed positive in nominated occupation'
with only getting education assessed is it good to go for 5 points.

By the way only with Education can she get a positive outcome. A very silly question but can you please guide me

Thanks,
Eliyas


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yeah, go for only "education" which is CDR assessment in terms of EA


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, go for only "education" which is CDR assessment in terms of EA


Heap thanks Sultan.


----------



## MishkaP (6 mo ago)

justinponnachan35 said:


> Dear ozpunjabi
> 
> am planning to apply for EA assessment through CDR route. Before applying i have a query that for getting 5 points of DIBP (partner skills) , either i have to apply for MSA or MSA+RSE.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi I know this post was from a long time ago but i was wondering what route you took? the MSA or MSA+RSE?

Thanks

Mishka


----------

